# Japan stores



## Subag (Oct 25, 2019)

I am going to Japan in November. Do u guys have any recommendations for knifes stores in Tokyo by any chance? I am looking for a bunka knife to £150, however I don't mind spending a bit more.


----------



## Eugene Kim Sung (Nov 26, 2019)

I went to the Tsukiji Masamoto @ the Tsukiji Market, was really nice and knives run $100-250ish.


----------

